# Menards Custom package garage



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> I'll be interested in hearing what my local guy has to say, I used to let him come on my property and cut dead falls to cut up and burn for heat.
> He was a poor azz, but then got rid of a dead beat old lady, got remarried and got custody of the kids, and now has a fleet of nice work trucks with his sons working with him and is doing things right. I like that.


Everybody has to learn somehow. I had a dead beat ol lady once. Luckily I learned fairly quick (6 years). 

I'll be following this. I need something similar in the next few years but I'm somewhat limited on space. I have a little over an acre and my house sits in the middle of it with beautiful old maples and oaks scattered through and a mound septic system in the back that between it and the trees I don't really have anywhere to build much. Maybe take my attached garage down or build up and out. 

For now I bought one of those 12x24(?) round top car ports with the heavy duty tarp material. Works real well, but idk how long it'll last.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> Everybody has to learn somehow. I had a dead beat ol lady once. Luckily I learned fairly quick (6 years).
> 
> I'll be following this. I need something similar in the next few years but I'm somewhat limited on space. I have a little over an acre and my house sits in the middle of it with beautiful old maples and oaks scattered through and a mound septic system in the back that between it and the trees I don't really have anywhere to build much. Maybe take my attached garage down or build up and out.
> 
> For now I bought one of those 12x24(?) round top car ports with the heavy duty tarp material. Works real well, but idk how long it'll last.


I initially thought about one of those rounded tarp things but the old lady talked me out of it.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

As a guy that has to pay to dispose of that crap when it ultimately rots and fails,
A guy is better off to do without until his money is right.

They have a way of becoming a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> As a guy that has to pay to dispose of that crap when it ultimately rots and fails,
> A guy is better off to do without until his money is right.
> 
> They have a way of becoming a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


Honestly, I was pretty impressed with the quality when we put it up. The only thing that might go bad is the tarp. The metal piles and supporting structure is rigid and quality material. 

Waiting wasn't really an option. Unless I wanted to leave stuff outside in the weather for a year or two, which I didn't want to do. I am currently building a lean-to off the back of my garage which will help tremendously. That's about the best I can do for the time being.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

The first estimate came in at $28,000 including concrete for a metal garage type building
I'll meet with my neighbor late next for the next estimate.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> Everybody has to learn somehow. I had a dead beat ol lady once. Luckily I learned fairly quick (6 years).
> 
> I'll be following this. I need something similar in the next few years but I'm somewhat limited on space. I have a little over an acre and my house sits in the middle of it with beautiful old maples and oaks scattered through and a mound septic system in the back that between it and the trees I don't really have anywhere to build much. Maybe take my attached garage down or build up and out.
> 
> For now I bought one of those 12x24(?) round top car ports with the heavy duty tarp material. Works real well, but idk how long it'll last.


Mine was happy till I built a fire. Was not close ,but close enough for falling ash to add ventilation. Frame gets credit for durability though...


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jiggin is livin said:


> Honestly, I was pretty impressed with the quality when we put it up. The only thing that might go bad is the tarp. The metal piles and supporting structure is rigid and quality material.
> 
> Waiting wasn't really an option. Unless I wanted to leave stuff outside in the weather for a year or two, which I didn't want to do. I am currently building a lean-to off the back of my garage which will help tremendously. That's about the best I can do for the time being.


My dad put up a Shelter Logic from Menards on my property to store a travel trailer. The original cover didn't make it one year (high winds shredded it). I purchased a heavy duty replacement tarp directly from Shelter Logic, which was not cheap. The replacement cover has been on for 5+ years and looks like new. There is a huge difference in the quality of the heavy duty cover vs the original one.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> The first estimate came in at $28,000 including concrete for a metal garage type building
> I'll meet with my neighbor late next for the next estimate.


I've been out of the business for over twenty years but it still amazes me how much things have gone up. Back then $10 a sq. ft labor and material for an unattached garage was good money. A typical 24x32x8.5 tall garage about $8,000. Cement floor with rat wall, row of blocks, vinyl siding with aluminum covered overhangs, shingled roof, service door, steel 16x7 overhead door and a couple windows. A pole barn was usually a lot less.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bowjack said:


> I've been out of the business for over twenty years but it still amazes me how much things have gone up. Back then $10 a sq. ft labor and material for an unattached garage was good money. A typical 24x32x8.5 tall garage about $8,000. Cement floor with rat wall, row of blocks, vinyl siding with aluminum covered overhangs, shingled roof, service door, steel 16x7 overhead door and a couple windows. A pole barn was usually a lot less.


That's more than I care to spend but there's other options, we shall see.


----------

